# Jackson Hole lodging



## KC KONG (Jun 17, 2013)

I am looking for help finding a place to stay. I will be snowboarding at jackson hole. I am just now learning that the town of Jackson is an hour away. Is there anywhere closer to stay that is cheap? Anything with in 30-40min would be nice. Im looking at a $100 a night budget Any suggestions help.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

KC KONG said:


> I am looking for help finding a place to stay. I will be snowboarding at jackson hole. I am just now learning that the town of Jackson is an hour away. Is there anywhere closer to stay that is cheap? Anything with in 30-40min would be nice. Im looking at a $100 a night budget Any suggestions help.


Your talking about the most expensive "ski area" in the lower 48 , pretty unlikely you'll find anything cheap outside of the backseat of your car or offering people at the bar 50$ to sleep on their couch\floor which honestly isn't a terrible idea.

Pretty sure I'll be sleeping in my toyota this winter on my trip to JH


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

KC KONG said:


> I am looking for help finding a place to stay. I will be snowboarding at jackson hole. I am just now learning that the town of Jackson is an hour away. Is there anywhere closer to stay that is cheap? Anything with in 30-40min would be nice. Im looking at a $100 a night budget Any suggestions help.


I thought it was more like a half hour, although it's been like 15 years. I believe we stayed at snow king, because it was reasonable, and there was a shuttle to take you up to the mountain.


----------



## JLow (Oct 8, 2014)

The town is only 25-30 minutes away and the bus leaves every 20 minutes or so in the morning. In Teton you can stay in the Hostel. I was with a group of 6 and we found a condo near Teton Village for 6 days for $1200.00 on VRBO. 200 Bucks a person.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, in reality the resort is only about 20 to 30 minutes away from town. The place I stayed at in town last time was cheap and nice, walking distance from good bars. Bus service if you don't want to spend money for a car. Next time I go, I am just using the bus and staying in town. I will try to find the name of the place I stayed...I think it was elk lodge or something like that. 

I really don't think Jackson is that expensive. I found it to be cheaper than Summit County, about the same as my trips to Utah, but lift tix are a little more. Definitely worth it. Jackson hole is incredible, especially if you are willing to hike.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Motel 6. Always $50 a night every time I have been. Stayed at four seasons last time. Someone else paid, probably too high class for my wallet


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Argo said:


> Motel 6. Always $50 a night every time I have been. Stayed at four seasons last time. Someone else paid, probably too high class for my wallet


Holy shit talk about regular camber and "alternate camber".


----------



## dsciulli19 (Feb 19, 2014)

Look up "The Lodge At Jackson Hole" Very reasonably priced, awesome hotel. You might need a buddy to split it with you to get into your $100/night range though. I stayed there and they were top notch every step of the way. Free Mountain Shuttles at multiple times, Courtesy airport pickup and drop off, courtesy car around town, board lockers. I would recommend them to everyone who goes to Jackson Hole. 

-DS


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

Just making sure you didn't miss JLow's reply.

You most likely want to stay at the Hostel in Teton Village. Its about 40 a night for a bunk in a shared quad room or 100 + tax/night for a private king or quad room. I think they'll even hook you up with a Monthly rate. The location is stumbling distance from the Tram, Gondola, and a couple other lifts. Its not gonna be the nicest place you ever stayed but it more than gets the job done.


----------



## gibby907 (Oct 29, 2013)

Stay at "the hostel" in teton village, its $105 a night...private bath and shower. About a minute walk to the tram. I stayed there last year, will be staying there at the end of january, super rad place.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

The flat creek inn and the motel 6 will be your cheapest options at around $55/night. Step up to the Anvil Motel or Painted Buffalo and you're looking at closer to $80. Have you looked into calling central reservations Www.jacksonholewy.com? I've booked with them three times and they always have some sort of deal going on depending on when you plan on visiting. And they usually have better than posted lodging rates. I'm staying in a suite at the Lexington for $104/night, and the best rate I have seen for it otherwise was $155/night. Package up flights, lodging and lift tickets and you could see some pretty decent savings....


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

how many people in your group?? may be worth it to find a rental property. if not look at the elk lodge or antler inn motel.. Both reasonably priced. I stayed at snow king resort in a 3 bedroom unit. It was a group of 7 of us and we all paid like 55 bucks a night between all of us.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Saw a super cheap deal on either Groupon or LivingSocial recently for 2 different options there, both of which were pretty cheap, especially if you're not looking for anything too fancy/luxurious.


----------

